# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Spijsvertering - Artikel

## Agnes574

De Spijsvertering

Het spijsverteringskanaal is - eenvoudig gezegd - de aaneenschakeling van een reeks holle organen die de verbinding vormen tussen de mond en de aars. De binnenzijde van dit kanaal is bedekt met slijmvlies. Mond-, maag- en darmslijmvlies produceren sappen die helpen bij de spijvertering. Ook twee andere organen (die via een klein buisje aansluiten op het lange spijsverteringskanaal) doen dit, namelijk de lever en het pancreas. 

Een boterham met een plakje kaas is in deze vorm niet bruikbaar voor het lichaam. De spijsvertering zorgt ervoor dat alles afgebroken wordt tot basisvoedingsstoffen die in het bloed kunnen worden opgenomen en getransporteerd naar de cellen. De spijsvertering heeft dus tot doel het voedsel dat ingenomen wordt af te breken tot voedingsstoffen die nuttig zijn voor het lichaam (opbouw en behoud van cellen en levering van energie). 

Vertering is de hele opeenvolging van het mengen van het voedsel, het doen doorschuiven in het spijsverteringskanaal, en het afbreken van grotere molecules tot kleinere stoffen. Het verteringsproces begint eigenlijk in de mond. Na een bewuste slikbeweging wordt de voedselmassa automatisch verder geduwd (in slokdarm, maag en darm) dankzij een golfbeweging (peristaltiek) die bewerkstelligd wordt door de spiertjes in het spijsverteringskanaal. 

De productie van verteringssappen, de absorptie en het transport van de voedingsstoffen, de tussenkomst van hormonen en de bezenuwing, zijn stuk voor stuk ingewikkelde mechanismen.

(Bron: Team Medinet.be)

----------

